# Muddy tree harness



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 14, 2011)

Who use one of these?..  Thinking of purchasing one due to their light weight but was wondering how easy they are to put on. I dont want a tangled mess to have to deal with. I currently have a HSS and its a breeze to put on and secure the straps, but dang, its heavy.  Anyone use one and advise if they are "tangle free" as advertised???


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Sep 14, 2011)

its light easy to put on but the straps are to long  i would check out the new hss ultra lite thats the one im gonna get next


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 14, 2011)

Makeithappen01 said:


> its light easy to put on but the straps are to long  i would check out the new hss ultra lite thats the one im gonna get next



A video on their wibsite states once you have yourself fitted for the harness, you can cut some excess strap and burn the cut end.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got a muddy...haven't been in the tree yet though.  It's definately the "lingerie" of harnesses.  I'm just going to slip it on in camp before the hunt and walk to the stand wearing it.


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 15, 2011)

i really like mine and yes i did trim the straps.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Sep 16, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> A video on their wibsite states once you have yourself fitted for the harness, you can cut some excess strap and burn the cut end.



I thought about cutting them but wasnt sure Thanks fo the info


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 22, 2011)

Went with the Muddy.  Got it in and I like it.  Light and easy to put on.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 22, 2011)

its all personal prefence. i like the hss because of the pockets.


----------



## fishbait (Sep 22, 2011)

Have had a Muddy for 2 years and love it. Lighter than hss and lot less racket an weight.


----------



## germag (Sep 22, 2011)

Just ordered a Muddy tonight to replace the one that came with a Summit stand that I've been using for the last few years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2011)

germag said:


> Just ordered a Muddy tonight to replace the one that came with a Summit stand that I've been using for the last few years.



Cool!  I think you'll like it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2011)

germag said:


> Just ordered a Muddy tonight to replace the one that came with a Summit stand that I've been using for the last few years.



Yep, you'll love it. If it weren't for the fact that we just bought my HSS last season, I'd have a Muddy right now. 

Those stupid "seat-belt" buckles on the HSS drive me nuts. They're too heavy and cumbersome. The Muddy is so light and easy to put on.  

Gotta get the son one and then I might throw my HSS on the S&S and replace it.


----------



## germag (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope so....just hope I get to use it this season...


----------

